# milgard window lock



## Racquetball Prez (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a lock that sticks on a small bathroom Milgard window.  I have tried to lubricate, but still stuck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sergio (Oct 26, 2008)

It's the lock mechanism; in the middle of the latch there is a tab, it catches on the lock mounted to the fixed window.  Simple solution would be to remove the sliding glass and file down the protruding tab on the fixed window.


----------



## mikemeier (Nov 1, 2008)

Their warranty service is pretty good. they would probably send you a new one if you call.


----------

